# 3 cats found in stockport



## ESAB (Jan 29, 2010)

I saw this add on gumtree, is anyone missing a cat in the stockport area

Hi there i have 3 cats that are desperate for new homes! they do not belong to me or anyone from what i can gather they have been living in my garden for 3 weeks now and no one has a clue where they came from! i have been leaving them food and water and they come in my house daily. please note these are extremely friendly cats not at all scared my 2 year old has been picking them up and playing with them. they are very skinny and desperately need new homes if nobody comes for them by next week ill be calling the rspca as im quite worried about them. i have wormed them and am doing my best to feed them but i have a dog that hates cats and ive had to bring my rabbits indoors as they are frightened of them! otherwise id be keeping them myself! 
there is one long haired tabby girl
one tortoise shell girl 
and a blue male with grey eyes (hes the slimmest one)
i dont want anything for them other than someone to rescue them im placing this add in the hope someone will call and be able to offer them a loving home they dont look like old cats and like i say i dont know much about them but they are extremely friendly! i have placed adverts to try and find there owners but no look! they look like they could be expensive pets but know one has claimed them yet. 
please call if you can offer one or all a home as they are all gorgeous! many thanks x


----------

